# Stream/transfer recordings to Roamio from Premier



## boslamr (Aug 28, 2013)

I just bought a Roamio and was planning to upgrade from the Premier. I get the V113 error on my roamio when I try to connect to the premier. Do I need a cable card in both of them for this to work? Its Time warner. Even with cable cards in both boxes will it work? I will keep both probably if I know that I can easily stream or transfer videos from box to box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. You don't need CableCARDs for streaming to work. You may just need to reboot the Premiere. If that doesn't work reboot the Roamio. If it still doesn't work then force a couple of calls on the Roamio to make sure it's linked up to your account properly.


----------



## boslamr (Aug 28, 2013)

I was getting a V106 initially. then I forced the premier to call up this morning.. then I was able to browse the videos but cannot play them (V113). I will try to call up the roamio again.


----------



## boslamr (Aug 28, 2013)

OK. after a couple times rebooting. It finally started to work. I'm using two air port expresses set up as bridges 802.11n. Seems smooth enough. but if I try to skip too far ahead in a show I get a network error saying the network isn't fast enough. 

Wondering what would be the best speed boost for tivo to tivo. One is upstairs in the loft and the other downstairs in the living room. MoCA is not an option. In my house each line runs directly outside to the tap. I bought this house existing and it didn't have telco box in a closet like I had put in the last house i built with the ex-wife. :-/ 

Anwho I'm thinking I can plug a 5port switch into one of the bridges, then connect one tivo and power power line adapter to one end. and put the other tivo on the other end power line adapter. Could this be any faster than my current setup or about the same? I should at least isolate tivo traffic to the switch save for netflix, pandora, etc, which would go out through the bridge.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

boslamr said:


> Anwho I'm thinking I can plug a 5port switch into one of the bridges, then connect one tivo and power power line adapter to one end. and put the other tivo on the other end power line adapter. Could this be any faster than my current setup or about the same?


In general I find my powerline leg to be faster than most of my Wi-Fi links. The short distance 5G links are faster than powerline or short distance 2.4G links. However all flavors of Wi-Fi have considerably more jitter than powerline which in turn has noticeably more jitter than normal 100/1000baseT.

That said I can stream from my Roamio to my iPad with acceptable results using a WRT access point at the (max power, outdoor,in a shed,from 50') end of a my powerline leg.

I guess the point of this is -- how sensitive is streaming to jitter. Wi-Fi bridging is the worst from this perspective. Been there done that with high gain antennas.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MoCa might still work. If you have TiVos with it built in I would turn it on and try it. If not then a pair of AV500 powerline adapters should work OK. You might not be able to stream more then one show at a time, but for a single stream it should be fine.


----------



## boslamr (Aug 28, 2013)

Currently it works smoothly save for my fast forwarding at 3x it occasionally will drop with a network error. I've never really looked at the AV500s because of my concerns about the circuit breaker limitations. I guess it can't hurt to give it a shot and see. I haven't tried to see if I can stream to each other from each other at the same time yet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you have trouble 3x FF you'll definitely have trouble with multiple simultaneous streams.

Give AV500 a shot. I use an old AV200 set for our Mini and it works fine. I originally had it set to bridge the entire network and had similar problems to what you're seeing with wifi. But with it allocated to just the Mini it works fine.


----------

